

Hide Jimmy Wales from Wikipedia (Chrome Extension) - Johngibb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bfjhgapggdjickppeacklbnlgkkckibl?hl=en-US

======
mrleinad
If you´re not going to donate, fine. But I think it´s not so invasive to
justify creating a Chrome extension for this.

~~~
mchusma
If i go to a Wikipedia page without having been there for a day or so, my
initial reaction is that the image of the person is somehow tied to the
office. Maybe I'm an idiot but it's the first thing that came into my head
many times now. Distracting and annoying.

~~~
Johngibb
I'm assuming you meant article instead of office. I totally agree... I keep
thinking the picture relates to the article and get confused!

